# A good point-shooting link...



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2005)

Here is a good point shooting link:

http://www.pointshooting.com/index.htm

Is anyone here an advocate of point shooting? Any naysayers?

Let's have a discussion...

Paul


----------



## Tgace (Jan 20, 2005)

Its all range/time dependent IMHO....


----------



## Tgace (Jan 20, 2005)

I would also say its "initiative dependent" too. When you are going into a situation where you are "guns up" knowing you are going to shoot, you are probably going to be able to at least get a front sight on the BG.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 20, 2005)

I think Tgace pretty much nailed it.  My personal philosophy is that if you have time to aim, even if it's only putting the front sight on target, Do it.  On the other hand, there may be times when you can't; for example, someone closing on you too fast for you to acquire a sight picture, or having to shoot from retention b/c you're having to fight them off/keep them away with the other hand, etc.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 20, 2005)

Up close and quick? You *bet*! :uzi:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2005)

One problem I see advocated in this link, though, is the use of the middle finger as the trigger finger instead of the index finger.

I can see a whole host of problems with that....

Paul


----------



## Tgace (Jan 21, 2005)

Yaeh, thats crap. Begging for a malfunction.


----------

